# Suikoden Tierkreis and the Furious Roar tribe (teh furries)



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 30, 2009)

I must say, unlike the previous Suikodens, they actually have a good role here. Two, in fact, have a very strong tie and are important.

With that said, I wouldn't cuddle Cougar in the snow village, but I would to Diulf. =x


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol @ high encounter rate.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> With that said, I wouldn't cuddle Cougar in the snow village, but I would to Diulf. =x


 lol Liu.


Anyways, Why is this game is so easy?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 30, 2009)

It's meant to appeal the newcomers.

And the encounter rate isn't that high.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 30, 2009)

To appeal the newcomers to Suikoden or RPG's?

Like 8~10 steps you'll get into a fight.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 31, 2009)

Suikoden series.

People should draw a threesome pic of Diulf, Megion and Cougar. :X


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 31, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> People should draw a threesome pic of Diulf, Megion and Cougar. :X


Edit:Okay, Never mind, I know what he looks like.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 1, 2009)

who what where why how


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 1, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Like 8~10 steps you'll get into a fight.


Doesn't beat NES Final Fantasy, in particular that one side tunnel in the Earth Cave with a random encounter for _every step_.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 1, 2009)

Any screenshots for the uninvolved?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> who what where why how


I didn't know what Megion look like.


Stratadrake said:


> Doesn't beat NES Final Fantasy, in particular that one side tunnel in the Earth Cave with a random encounter for _every step_.


 That was how many years ago?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 1, 2009)

It's not really that too much for me.

And I realized, Diulf is the ONLY ANTHRO IN SUIKODEN TO BE A 2ND STAR HOLDER! W00T!

Damn that wolf is hot.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2009)

ITT: The OP has a big man crush on Diulf.


So yeah, Diulf's english voice sucks.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes I am. =/

And yeah, it does. Thankfully his Japanese VA is superior, what with Mr. Tetsu "I voice hawt anthros" Inada doing his VA.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 2, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yes I am. =/
> 
> And yeah, it does. Thankfully his Japanese VA is superior, what with Mr. Tetsu "I voice hawt anthros" Inada doing his VA.


 Well I guess it's okay for you to have strong feeling for him, Since I have the same feeling for Leo.

His english voice failed to have any emotion, That's why it sucks


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 2, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> [NES Final Fantasy] was how many years ago?


Precisely.  You don't get tougher than the (real) old school.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 2, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well I guess it's okay for you to have strong feeling for him, Since I have the same feeling for Leo.
> 
> His english voice failed to have any emotion, That's why it sucks



Thankfully a lot of his English dialog isn't voiced.

He is still hawt... <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 2, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Precisely. You don't get tougher than the NES games.


 Fixed.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 3, 2009)

So Kyuuhari and I did Diulf. =I


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So Kyuuhari and I did Diulf. =I


 And so did another guy drew Diulf aswell.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 4, 2009)

Who? Iceman? He has drawn Diulf months ago because he is Japanese, and that they got the game earlier. Still hot though, seeing Cougar pleasure his king.

And there's also another pic in bara showing him riding his king.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And there's also another pic in bara showing him riding his king.


 Do you mean anonib? If so, then yes.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 4, 2009)

What a nice character to have during my birfday


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2009)

I got Megion, He's fucking awsome.

Megion > Diulf.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 9, 2009)

No u. Diulf has higher speed and def stat!

And Diulf's buffer! And he has more fanart! :O


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2009)

But Diulf can't stop taking about his clan.

Megion and Cougar has the same body.


----------

